# Bluetooth driver/capabilities



## NoPantsHero (Jan 11, 2012)

So... I have been wanting to do Bluetooth from my thunderbolt to my computer. I have gone searching found the error with Bluetooth peripheral device. Fixed it with an old windows driver circa 2005 from vista. But when I look at the device or windows all it tells me is paired but not connected. Under services for the phone all it says is sync and pandoralink.

After saying that.let me explain what I am trying to do. I have airdroid for SMS and basic phone stuff. Works great. I love it. But I want to be able to make phone calls via my computer headset and mic. I know this is possible for windows phones. Blackberries. Etc. Through bluetoooth. But I cannot for the life of me get it running on my tbolt.

If there is an easier way to do this... let me know. Up for that. If you know what I could be missing, that's great too.

Currently running:
Miui ics 5.0

Computer:
Windows 7 x64 pro
Bluetooth 2.1


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

Have you tried it with sense based rom and a stock kernel? I would try that. Could just be an issue with kernel but just guessing.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## NoPantsHero (Jan 11, 2012)

00negative said:


> Have you tried it with sense based rom and a stock kernel? I would try that. Could just be an issue with kernel but just guessing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


sadly no success, tried this on a stock/rooted rom, bamf roms, and cm7 in the past few hours with no success :/

stupid bluetooth -.-


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

Well if stock rooted doesn't work then doubt any would unless a dev found a way to add the feature in. Might check around to see if any android phones offer that feature and try and get someone to add it in to their rom/kernel.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

Do you have FTP check marked in advanced bluetooth settings?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## NoPantsHero (Jan 11, 2012)

negative, again....

anyone ever have any luck with this? just even getting a thunderbolt to properly connect after pairing with a pc


----------

